# Welcome to Finding Your Tribe



## JessicaS

*Welcome to Finding Your Tribe!*

*Forum History*

Finding Your Tribe was added to the Mothering boards in 2001. It wasn't very busy at first but started picking up when the moderator started making up fake tribes.

After the crash FYT was expanded to add areas so people could form local tribes more easily with less confusion. The main body of Finding Your Tribe quickly started picking up as a result.

*Forum Purpose*

Finding Your Tribe is forum for like-minded people to come together. Originally began as a place to find the people in your neighborhood, it has evolved into a place where parents who have commonalities not hosted elsewhere on the boards can come together and chat.

*General Guidelines*

Like all forums on MDC, Finding Your Tribe is subject to the User Agreement and is moderated.

FYT is a forum for support and while we don't expect every member of a tribe to agree on every issue, please do not join solely for the purpose of argument.

Swaps, free for shipping posts, trades, and for sale posts are not allowed in FYT. If money or goods are changing hands in any way, it must take place in the Trading Post. You can read more about the TP guidelines here. Likewise, you may not advertise your business or services or fundraise in this forum.

If you have an item for sale or for trade that is available for local pick-up only, please post in the Trading Post. You may then link to your item in FYT.

Please do not start tribes that are based on political affiliations.

Tribes that are based on commonalities already hosted on the board belong in the appropriate forum. Additionally, FYT is not to take the place of discussions focused in other areas on the board. For example, a raw food tribe would go in Nutrition and Good Eating. Tribes that belong in other forums will be moved.

Quote:

Please review the list of MDC's forums to find the appropriate forum. If you are still uncertain as to where to place your thread, please post your questions to the Questions & Suggestions forum where an administrator will answer them.

If the course of your discussion leads you to a focused discussion already hosted elsewhere, you will be asked to take the conversation there.

Please keep in mind our User Agreement when posting about other groups you belong to:

Quote:

Do not post to invite MDC members to other communities, blogs or message boards for adversarial purposes or link to discussion about MDC at another site. Do not negatively discuss other communities or discussions elsewhere (this includes blog comments), regardless of whether or not you link to that discussion or community. This is to maintain and respect the integrity of our own and other communities.

Positive healthcare provider reviews are welcome, but we do not wish to host threads/posts that cast care providers/care centers in a negative light. We ask you to take any negative commentary to PM. Please see our HCP review guidelines for further clarification here.
*Note*
We archived old threads by date. If you have a thread in the archive that you would like to remain active, please PM a moderator or administrator with the link and we'll be happy to move it back for you.


----------

